# Agri-Power 9000



## webmeister (Apr 19, 2011)

I am trying to rebuild the engine and having a problem. I was able to get parts from Argentina but no manual. The cyl. sleeves do not have o-rings, but had 3 thin brass shims between bottom of sleeve and seat in block. They only sent me 1 shim per cyl. Using 1 shim leaves top of sleeve a little below top of block and using 3 old shims puts top of sleeve a little above top of block. Anybody ever work on one of these or have any info.?


----------

